# bees repairing comb



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Don't throw out that damaged comb!

Here is a frame that was infested with wax moth larvae and caccoons. I froze the frame, scraped all the bad comb out, and put it back in the nuc. The picture does not show it but the queen has already laid eggs in the new comb.

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=beepictures030.jpg


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

This is the same frame, but 6 days later. Its going slowly. But for a small 5 frame nuc and the beginning of September, its not bad.

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=beepictures034.jpg


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

If you look at the small piece of dark comb/wax sticking up at the bottom of the first picture, right below the new wax part. Then compare it to the same area in the second picture. Amazing how they matched that up perfectly without missing a beat.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Nice photo! It reminds me of patching holes in drywall. 

Now I don't feel so bad about the small hole I accidentally made with my hive tool in some new foundation.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Bjorn, you always have great photos. Keep them coming


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Its going slow as the small nuc is filling in the available cells and not making much wax. Here is the third picture. I thought the wiring might mess them up, but they are incorporating the wiring into the comb with no problems.

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=beepictures037.jpg


----------

